# Penn 525mag



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

I am looking to put together my first surf rig and I am looking at a Penn 525 mag or the 555gs.

I am also considering the Ocean Master OML25B.

Any advise or shared experience would be useful.

I don't have the rod picked out yet but I have looked at a couple of real nice 12'.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Penn 525 Mag and an OM12' Heavy makes a great combo. It runs around $250 and while neither the most advanced nor the lightest, it'll catch just as well! 

Oh, yeah, a 555GS is probably not optimal for distance casting. It's fine for sharking where you'd only need a 40-60 yard cast. The 555GS only has a tiny pair of brakes, and is very very fast, plus it is rather large.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I Love my 525! I have it paired with a 12 foot Tica rated 4 - 10oz. Great Combo!


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> I Love my 525! I have it paired with a 12 foot Tica rated 4 - 10oz. Great Combo!


I have the same combo,except my tica is rated 6-12....its the $^!+ !!!!!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i have a 525 on a WRI Inferno and one on an Allstar 1509......both of them throw BOMBS!!!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I use my 525 mag on many rods from 8' to 12.5' it works great on them all.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah ditto that....i put it on boat rods for cobes, reds, stripers, and black drum.....i also use it for BIG cats in the James.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

tom_s said:


> I have the same combo,except my tica is rated 6-12....its the $^!+ !!!!!!!


my mistake..mine also is rated 4-10..but it's still the ****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

There are a few variations of the 525mag endplate.

I have been used all of them but the latest version (knobby with clicker and line out alarm) is the best. These should be available soon - I got mine as I know the man who makes them for Penn Reels in the UK and I'm over on vacation.

If these are available as an upgrade then go for them.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

*Thanks again*

Lots of good stuff there. Thanks again.:beer:


----------



## crashmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

*Good stuff*

thanx people,
this post makes me as optimistic as could be. New to surf and distance, real challenge. Got my first conv reel 2 weeks ago, Penn 525 mag and HDX arrived today and got to try it for about an hour and love it. I dont know if anyone has posted this yet, I have Google Earth free version and I located ball fields behind my house and with landmarks can measure field to get approx distances for practice. Measured my own property, seems accurate, just a thought.
tight lines JB


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*UK Penn's - 525 Mag Xtra*

http://www.gerrysfishing.com/shop_details.asp?productID=7114&tabID=

A little pricey though...

Sandcrab


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Sandcrab,

That is the older version, the mag control unit does not click, the new one does (each time you turn the knob an audiable click can be herd - similar to that of the old Abu Ultra Mag XL).

Also the pitch on the screw thread is changed to give a faster wind off.

I will try and post a picture, though I'm using a friends PC whilst I'm on the outskirts of Bowie MD.

New users to Conventionals (Multipliers where I come from) might find that they run too fast, to gain confidence slow them up, either with thicker oil or more magnets - keep the line level below where the spool is chamfered.

Led.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Here is a picture of the new side plate.


----------

